# FRAGE: SWAT 4 in Widescreenauflösung?



## Dominik10 (14. April 2009)

*FRAGE: SWAT 4 in Widescreenauflösung?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Wie kann man SWAT 4 in einer Widescreenauflösung spielen???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Mothman (14. April 2009)

*AW: FRAGE: SWAT 4 in Widescreenauflösung?*

*Widescreen Support*

SWAT 4 does not have native widescreen support. To use custom resolutions, navigate to *\SWAT 4\Content\System* and open *Swat4.ini* in a text editor such as NotePad.
For security reasons, on Vista 32-bit based systems, you will find the swat4.ini file at:


> <boot-drive-letter>:\Users\<your-user-name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Sierra\SWAT 4\Content\System


On Vista 64-bit based systems, you will find the swat4.ini file at:


> <boot-drive-letter>:\Users\<your-user-name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files (x86)\Sierra\SWAT 4\Content\System


Search for the following lines:


> FullscreenViewportX=
> FullscreenViewportY=


Modify these lines to suit your resolution. X is horizontal and Y is vertical.
The following example would force the game to run in the resolution of 1440x900.


> FullscreenViewportX=1440
> FullscreenViewportY=900


After changing the values, save the file and make it read only. This will prevent the game reverting back to a 4:3 resolution.

When launching and exiting the game you will get the error File Not Saved: Failed to write \SWAT 4\Content\System\Swat4.ini. This error is fine, just click OK to continue.

Some vertical view is lost when running in a widescreen resolution.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quelle: http://www.widescreengaming.net/wiki/SWAT_4

Falls du was nicht übersetzen kannst, helfe ich dir gerne dabei. Ob das klappt, weiß ich nicht. Habe es selbst nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Dominik10 (14. April 2009)

*AW: FRAGE: SWAT 4 in Widescreenauflösung?*

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe! Funktioniert!

mfg Dominik


----------

